# Converting ILF limbs to Hoyt Gamemaster Riser



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

How does one take a pair of ILF limbs and fit them to a Hoyt Gamemaster I/II riser?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*bushings*

Buy a bushing kit from lancaster archery for 19 dollars and you press out ilf fittings and press in bushings... there was a previous thread with photos here months ago you should be able to search it out, very simple 10-15 minute job with a vice on a bench... then limbs drop right on hoyt riser...


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Take the ILF bushing apart. If you have a vice or drill press, you simply put a socket over the dovetail and push a 3/8" bolt/or bolt stock through the other side with the vice. The dovetail will fall out in to the socket.

Push the Hoyt fitting in the same way, without the socket, of course. I use an old sock as a buffer to keep from scratching the limbs. Any old material will work.

Don't be surprised if you find the new limbs won't bolt down to the riser. Sometimes you "may" have to grind some of the limb butt off so the lip of the limb bolt washer will fit over it.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Some nice guy on TT did a thread on this some time ago. 

http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=748


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Just putting a post on here to find it easier in case I end up doing this...Thanks for the info...


----------

